# 12v Toaster Or Frypan! Metal Ware -- 12-volt Travl-toast Toaster $15.13 Or Port-a-fry Frying Pan $12.73 Free Shp W/instore Pickup



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Came across this at another site and thougt I might throw it out...

We do allot of dry camping and one of the things we hate to mess with is trying to get toast in the morning... REI has a 12V toaster that looks nifty.. I ordered one with local pickup to save the delivery charges..

------------------

REI Outlet has 20% off one item through 6/15 Split into seperate orders if you want to buy both!

Might as well use the discount on either the Metal Ware 12-Volt Travl-Toast Toaster at $18.93 less 20% = 15.13 (Originally $49.95) plus tax, or the Metal Ware 12-Volt Port-a-Fry Frying Pan at $15.13 less 20% = 12.73. (Originally $39.95) Choose to have it delivered to the nearest store & get out of delivery charges.

See Toaster and 12V frying Pan

REI says-
TOASTER Toasted sandwiches, waffles or breakfast pastriesâ€"this portable toaster makes tasty toasted treats when you're away from home!
12-volt DC electric plug works with most motor vehicle cigarette lighters or accessory sockets 
Compact design is made of lightweight aluminum; baked-on acrylic enamel finish offers protection against bumps and scrapes 
Nickel plated toast rack takes the hassle out of toasting; simply lift out of unit to get your toasted treat 
Port at bottom allows you to clean out crumbs

FRYPAN
Car camping just got a little more luxurious, thanks to this electric frying pan, able to create a just-like-home fried breakfast or grilled sandwich!
Pan is powered through a 12-volt cigarette lighter adapter that will work in most vehicles 
Lightweight aluminum heats evenly; baked-on acrylic enamel finish offers protection against bumps and scrapes 
Pan and lid handles allow easy handling; lid snaps tight

------

Both looks like they would be excellent addition to any dry camping arsenal...

Ghosty


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Ghosty,
The toaster and fry pan links don't seem to be working, but I was able to find the items in REI's clearance section. Very cool!
Let me know how you like them


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

THANKS GHOSTY!!!!

Christmas gifts #1 & #2 DONE!!!!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

First question I would have is how many watts these draw. I did not see this specified in the ad. Seems that at 12VDC, the current required to run these appliances at any reasonable power level would exceed a 12 VDC plug. Even at 500 Watts, it would require over 40 Amps!!

I think you are going to need alot of patience while you make your toast.

DAN


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

If I remember correctly, I only have 12V outlets in the master bedroom and the bunkhouse. I sometimes do some "cookin'" in there, but not usually toast!









Besides, I never camp without electricity.

But for those of you who do, sounds like a nifty idea.

Mark


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I would think either of these appliances would draw a lot of amps and drain a battery very quickly!

Why not use the OB's oven and stove instead and leave the battery power for lights, water pump, furnace, etc.? Bake some biscuits instead of toast?


----------



## livinthedream (May 15, 2007)

GoVols said:


> I would think either of these appliances would draw a lot of amps and drain a battery very quickly!


That was my thought. When we dry camp, we do everything possible to conserve the battery power. We have a little rack we bought at a Coleman camp store for toasting bread on a gas stove. We've used it on a Coleman stove and on the stovetop in our trailer.


----------

